# Tutorial für JDOM (XSD-Shema)



## zjava (17. Nov 2010)

Hallo alle,

ich bin ein Anfänger in XML. Ich suche ein gutes Tutorium, das JDOM für das XSD-schema behandelt. Die meisten Tutorien, die ich gefunden habe, behandeln das DTD.Schema.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## eRaaaa (17. Nov 2010)

Was genau erwartest du denn da? Benutze den SAXBuilder z.b. und rufe den entsprechenden Konstruktor/Methode auf (setValidation oder so) und dann geht alles von selbst wenn du die XML Datei / Schema-Datei richtig definiert hast. Wobei genau gibt`s denn Probleme?


----------



## Niki (17. Nov 2010)

Wenn du eh ein Schema hast, dann verwende doch gleich ein Binding-Framework. XMLBeans, Jaxb...

//EDIT:
ich habe mal vor einiger Zeit ein XMLBeans Tutorial erfasst:
http://www.java-forum.org/codeschnipsel-u-projekte/63930-xml-java-xmlbeans.html

vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter


----------



## Noctarius (17. Nov 2010)

Was genau willst du denn machen?


----------

